# Schoolboy's "THE BIG RED HANDBOOK"



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

*THE BIG RED HANDBOOK IS ON SALE NOW!*

US&DOMESTIC ORDERS $125 US POSTAL MONEY ORDER OR CASHIER'S CHECK.
ALL FOREIGN ORDERS $150 INTERNATIONAL CASHIER'S CHECK.
ALL ORDERS PAYABLE TO:
RICHARD GARCIA
109 EL DORADO DR. MADERA CA 93637

IT'S BIG! IT'S RED! IT'S A HANDBOOK! HARDBOUND ONLY. 50+ COLOR PICS. 138 PAGES.
FIRST 100 WILL BE SIGNED BY ME. BEYOND THE FIRST 100in IF YOU ORDER A BOOK YOU WILL RECIEVE A BOOK. IF YOU ARE NOT SATISFIED I WILL REFUND FULL PRICE OF BOOK. ALSO,THE BIG RED HANDBOOK WILL BE FOR SALE AT ALL APDR EVENTS. IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE THE PAY PAL OPTION WILL BE PROVIDED. STAY TUNED FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO AS THIS BOOK IS THE FIRST IN A SERIES I HAVE PLANNED. IT'S GONNA BE SICK! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet!!!! :woof:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I might swing by the APDR show in Fresno and pick up a copy. We'll see


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wanna go sooooo bad but I don't think I can make it. We have to pay Ryan's speeding ticket. 200 bucks and it was straight up BS too. He got a speeding ticket cause he was going 65 in a 65. Go figure. Lol. The cops was saying the speed limit was 55 but the sign right in front of us said slow to 55 around the turn. So stupid. I hate CHP.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Take a pic and send it in.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I meant to add. If u make it stop by my house and we will go.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ill see if I can scrape up the money. I wanna go really bad.


----------



## Johnweezy (Oct 9, 2012)

What's a big red book for?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

johnweezy said:


> what's a big red book for?


i aint been a smart ass all week,but............................................

From your other post..............u need 1!!

School,i'll be puttin the $$$$ in the mail for mine tomorow....

Bout time....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Got me on mine welder? Lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

No problem lol.......


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Johnweezy said:


> What's a big red book for?


It is an informative handbook for the APBT enthusiast  and I want one.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I want one as well, I am interested to see what SB has to say


----------



## Johnweezy (Oct 9, 2012)

welder said:


> i aint been a smart ass all week,but............................................
> 
> From your other post..............u need 1!!
> 
> ...


Why you don't got an apbt


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Johnweezy said:


> Why you don't got an apbt


He he.... u don't know what welder has.... or had


----------

